# 1" quill stem---really measures 7/8"???



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, so I took what I thought was my 1" quill stem off last night and on the bottom it is stamped 2.22 (which is 7/8 inches) I took out my tape measure, and sure enough, the stem measures 7/8" in diameter.

Question: is this just the "inside diameter" for a 1" stem?

Now, I realize that 2.22 is also the clamping area for BMX bars (which, incidentally, Im wanting to put a BMX stem and cruiser bars on my bike)

The reason for posting this: I want to put one of these in and be sure its gonna fit!

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/ST307E00-Dimension+Quill+Stem++Adaptor.aspx


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

The stem is designated 1" because it is meant for a 1" fork. That adapter is for a 1 1/8" fork and won't work for you.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

*Other options*

Dimension, Nitto, Profile Design and Zoom all offer 1" quill to 1 1/8" threadless adapters. You can find them for sale on-line by Googling these distributor part numbers:

SM1998
SM1141
SM6401
SM2870


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> The stem is designated 1" because it is meant for a 1" fork. That adapter is for a 1 1/8" fork and won't work for you.


I guess I dont get what youre saying...it adapts from 1" quill to 1 1/8 threadless.....isnt that exactly what Im looking for?


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

manida said:


> I guess I dont get what youre saying...it adapts from 1" quill to 1 1/8 threadless.....isnt that exactly what Im looking for?


Manida -- That will work fine, assuming you want to use a 1 1/8 threadless stem. That adapter replaces a 1" quill stem, I have one on one of my bikes.

-p


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

There are 1" quills, 1 1/8" quills and even 1 1/4" quills. The outside diameters of the actual quills are 22.2mm, 25.4mm and 28.6mm, respectively. So a 1" quill has an outside diameter of 22.2mm (7/8") that fits the _inside_ diameter of a 1" fork.

Dimensions description of a 1" quill to 1-1/8" threadless begs the question whether 1" describes the fork it is compatible with or the outside diameter of the quill. But if someone confirms that it is what you want, then there you go. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for all the input to everyone! I placed my order just now. 

Im gonna have a grown up BMX bike now. Freaking cool!


----------

